#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Akutes koronares Syndrom: Tödlicher Rebound nach Absetzen von Clopidogrel >

## aerzteblatt.de

Denver ? Patienten mit akutem koronaren Syndrom (ACS) erhalten zur Sekundärprävention Clopidogrel. Doch wenn das Medikament früher oder später abgesetzt wird, kann es zu einem Rebound-Phänomen kommen: Nach den Ergebnissen einer retrospektiven Studie ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

